# Maybe babies?



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

So my lovely rat Pandora might be having babies? I think she is going to but I'm not sure if she's just fat. She has been acting really active the past few days and just being crazy. You can notice her nipples more and her lady area has looked a little weird? I don't know if that helps but that's what I've noticed. I've had her for around 23-24 days now so I'm expecting it to happen soon if she is having any. Is there really any HUGE signs? my boyfriend says I'm just going crazy haha, I need some advice!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If she were pregnant she most likely would have had her babies by now or at the very least it would be quite obvious with babies moving in her belly. Just in case she is pregnant, put her in a safe nursing cage (no bars- like a glass tank or storage bin with wire nesb on top). Normal rat pregnancy is 21-23 days. So a huge sign at that point would be her belly moving as the babies are moving inside.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Wherever you bought your rats from, stay away in the future. A very sick baby rat that dies within weeks and a pregnant rat now. Very bad place to get pet rats from to say the very least. What petstore did you got them from?


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay, i figured she would but I'm still going to watch out for a few days.She's small because she's only about 8 weeks old. && yea I will never buy Pet rats there again. My poor girls. We adopted our other 4 from somewhere else to avoid another situation and I have spread the word around.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If you are sure you got her at least 23 days ago and you don't have intact male rats around then if she is pregnant she should have her babies today or tomorrow at the latest- that is if there are no complications If you post a pic we could probably tell you if she is pregnant.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

I am pretty sure. It was on a Sunday of this month i think the 10th. I've just been making her comfy and she seems to be alright. I'll try to get some pictures of her belly but she hates when i try that haha. But she's either fat or having babies.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry about the terrible pictures she's squirmy


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

She is a little pear shaped but I don't think she is 23 days pregnant. If there are no way she could have got pregnant in your home, I would say she is not pregnant. At 23 days you should be able to feel and see the babies moving around in her belly. Keep an eye on her for an extra day or 2 just in case. Could she be only 15 days pregnant?


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

She would have had to get pregnant before I got her because She was in a aquarioum with her brothers and sisters, but there is no way since i've had her she could have gotten pregnant, Unless some random wild rat found its way into my house lol. But I'll just keep an eye out and if it doesn't happen her new nickname is gonna be buddah.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol. Keep us updated.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

So no babies yet so It's safe to say Pandora will not be having youngins!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Nope no babies thanks for the update


----------

